# Someone is harassing me on Facebook



## debodun (Aug 6, 2018)

And it's a person I casually know. He is always stopping at my garage sale. He wants a cookie jar I have that is very collectible. It is a Shawnee Pottery "Corn King" pattern. I looked up prices for this on eBay and they seem to be selling for between $40 and $60, but he's never offered me over $20 and I've always turned him down. Now he's taken on following my FB posts and has made comments like _I'm a cheapo_, and_ I'm selling junk_. He also posts to his own page using very foul language. I've reported him, but nothing happens.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2018)

Terrible. That's why I don't have FB or Twitter.


----------



## jujube (Aug 6, 2018)

debodun said:


> And it's a person I casually know. He is always stopping at my garage sale. He wants a cookie jar I have that is very collectible. It is a Shawnee Pottery "Corn King" pattern. I looked up prices for this on eBay and they seem to be selling for between $40 and $60, but he's never offered me over $20 and I've always turned him down. Now he's taken on following my FB posts and has made comments like _I'm a cheapo_, and_ I'm selling junk_. He also posts to his own page using very foul language. I've reported him, but nothing happens.
> 
> View attachment 54747



It's very simple, Deb.  Block him on your Facebook page.  Don't look at his page.....if you don't look at his page, you won't see his foul language and you won't be offended.


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't have Facebook either, but isn't there a way to block people from posting on your page?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2018)

I don't use FB, but I agree with Jujube, you should be able to just block him.  And don't go to his page either.


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2018)

Well, he's assured that by doing this, I will never sell him the cookie jar if he thinks all my things are junk. He doesn't post to my page directly where I could block him, he posts in an online garage sale group I use and he is also a member.


----------



## treeguy64 (Aug 6, 2018)

FB is nothing more than a way for the company and, by extension, the Feds, to keep tabs on your comings and goings.  *Close your account!  Problem solved. * Anyone you want to keep in touch with can email you on your personal email account.


----------



## Wren (Aug 6, 2018)

Why don’t you sell the cookie jar privately, to a collector debodun ?


----------



## Mike (Aug 6, 2018)

I agree with Wren, Debodun.

Mike.


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 6, 2018)

*I have found FB takes its time to respond to reports. You can block the guy, and he will no longer be able to post on your page, or view it.  Sorry you are having this experience
Edit to add: I just read where you cannot block the guy.  Sorry
*


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 6, 2018)

*​Can you report him to the Admin of the group? They can ban him from the group.*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2018)

That would be my suggestion too.. to report him to the admin of the group.... you can do that anonymously and he need never know. 

Anyway, the irony is that he's calling you a  cheapskate when in fact it's HIM.. by not paying the asking price, and then trying to ruin your ''business'' by badmouthing you online..


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 6, 2018)

I like that Corn King cookie jar. It's cute!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 6, 2018)

debodun said:


> He doesn't post to my page directly where I could block him, he posts in an online garage sale group I use and he is also a member.



Well, if he isn't posting on your FB page directly, just in some other garage sale group, then you should just respond to him on that group and let him know how you feel about what he's saying, and remind him that you're the seller and what you choose to accept for it is your choice alone.  Maybe you can just ignore him on this group you both belong to?  Honestly, it sounds like sour grapes, does what he says really mean much to anyone?


----------



## jujube (Aug 6, 2018)

The only power this man has to annoy you, Deb, is the power you allow him to have.  It should be obvious to everyone on the Facebook group that this guy is a grumpy old coot, so ignore him and go on your merry way.  He's just trying to needle you. Don't give him the power to do so.


----------



## Pappy (Aug 7, 2018)

What jujube said. Block him and forget him.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2018)

jujube said:


> The only power this man has to annoy you, Deb, is the power you allow him to have.  It should be obvious to everyone on the Facebook group that this guy is a grumpy old coot, so ignore him and go on your merry way.  He's just trying to needle you. Don't give him the power to do so.



Best advice ever. Take back your power by ignoring him.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 7, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> I like that Corn King cookie jar. It's cute!



I got $30 sez I think it's cuter than you do


----------

